# Giant Reign 2016 - Welche Größe?



## jokijoker (13. März 2016)

Hey zusammen,

ich möchte mir ein Reign 2016 zulegen und kann leider die Größen nicht testen.
Ich bin 183, SL 86cm.
Ich weiß das ca. 50% sagen M, 50% Large -  Mich würde daher interessieren wer beide Größen getestet hat und sich dann aus welchen Gründen entschieden hat  Mein Plan wäre L mit 32mm Vorbau.

Danke für Eure Tipps!

LG


----------



## sharky (13. März 2016)

beim M wirst du mit dem sattelstützenauszug schon arg an den anschlag kommen. du wirst ja vermutlich nicht nur berg runter fahren nehme ich an. daher würde ich bei deiner SL den L nehmen. ich hab nur 4cm mehr SL, auch wenn ich 9cm größer bin, und fahre XL rahmen. trotz meiner, im bezug auf die körpergröße, relativ kurzen beine wäre mir ein L rahmen zu klein. bei dir ein M wohl auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokijoker (13. März 2016)

danke dir,

ja, einsatzgebiet enduro/abfahrtslastige touren und bikepark...

denke auch bei dem niedrigen stack wäre das alles bisschen frontlastig bei M?

lg


----------



## sharky (13. März 2016)

am ende wird nur eine testfahrt 100% sicherheit bringen. aber angesichts deiner SL und größe ist die sachlage doch recht eindeutig pro L


----------



## LR_1996 (19. März 2016)

Ich bin ca. 180 cm groß und fahre die M. Im Bike park fühle ich mich damit sehr sicher wegen der besseren Bewegungsfreiheit.


----------



## Projekt-Fast15 (19. März 2016)

Bei 186cm würde ich zu L greifen mit Kombi eines 40er Vorbaus.
Ich bin 179 und fahre es in Gr M mit 40er Vorbau, passt soweit, könnte aber manchmal auch gern etwas länger sein.
Wenn Du hier im Norden wohnst, kannst Du mein Reign in M gern mal testen.


----------



## BassSetAlight (22. März 2016)

Ich bin 173cm groß mit 82 cm Schrittlänge, ich stand also genau zwischen S und M.
Ich habe mich dann für das größere entschieden und habe einen kürzeren Vorbau montiert. Passt perfekt!

Also greif zum L und mach dir nen kürzeren Vorbau dran ;-)

Ich komme aus Darmstadt, wenn du also daher kommst, melde dich.


----------



## rmaurer (22. März 2016)

Hallo ich (180/88SL) fahre zwar ein Trance SX in L würde das Reign aber definitiv in M kaufen! (Hinweis: Aufgrund meiner Schrittlänge bin ich ein "Langbeiner". Ein "Sitzriese" könnte die Sache wieder ganz anders empfinden)

Bin beim Testival in Brixen 2014 das Trance sowie 2015 das Reign in jeweils beiden Rahmengrößen M / L auf derselben Teststrecke gegeneinander probegefahren. Ich für mich erkenne einen zu kleinen/kurzen Rahmen relativ schnell durch eine unangenehm empfundene, eher gedrungene Sitzposition im Uphill, so war es ganz klar beim Trance in M der Fall, während ein zu großer Rahmen wie der des Reign in L eher durch ein träges schwerfälliges Handling auffällt, vor allem wenn du die kleinere Rahmengröße kurz darauf gegentesten kannst merkst du im direkten Vergleich den Unterschied deutlich, der subjektive Fahrspass war beim Reign in M einfach deurlich größer.

Klar du kannst dir die Sitzposition auch am größeren Rahmen durch einen 30er Vorbau und weniger Spacer "passend" machen aber der zu große Rahmen bleibt (-> Radstand/Radlastverteilung).
Ich fahre das Trance in L übrigens auch mit 50er Vorbau, 780er Lenker.

Wie gesagt sowas kann man leider nur im direkten Vergleich herausarbeiten und ist natürlich auch hochgradig subjektiv da neben Körperproportionen auch persönliche Präferenzen sowie der Fahrer Background (XC, Downhill?) eine große Rolle spielen.


----------



## Kunterbunt (13. April 2016)

Hej!

Ich bin 182cm groß, Schrittlänge 84cm und ich fahre mein Reign in L mit einem 40mm Vorbau. Vorher hatte ich das 2013er Reign SX in M und würde nicht mehr auf das M zurückwechseln.


----------



## jokijoker (16. Mai 2016)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe mich für das L / large entschieden und bin seeehr zufrieden. Die Geo (Stack, Oberrohr, Radstand) passt sehr gut für eigentlich alles, und bei M wäre das Sitzrohr wohl zu kurz mit der Reverb. Ich habe einen 35mm Vorbau montiert, aber der Standard 50mm hat eigentlich auch sehr gut gepasst. 

Ich würde es allen über 180cm ebenso empfehlen, wenn auch es natürlich Geschmackssache bleibt. Ich finde den M aber zu niedrig.

LG


----------



## imfluss (16. Mai 2016)

*nix*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buddlersen (20. Juli 2016)

Wie sieht es bei 190 un 89 cm SL aus? L oder XL? zwischen beiden Größen gibt's einen erheblichen Sprung. XL kann ich leider nirgends testen.


----------



## rmaurer (20. Juli 2016)

L


----------



## buddlersen (20. Juli 2016)

jetzt zweimal dasselbe Thema gekapert (hier auch: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/giant-reign-welche-rahmengroesse.603701/#post-13943766)
Wieviel das Reign an Rahmenhöhe gewinnt, ist leider schlecht rauszubekommen - L --> XL: Nur Reach-Verlängerung?
Leider gibt's die 150 mm-Sattelstütze erst ab Größe XL und das Geld für eine neue Reverb ist leider nicht drin. Zudem hätte ich dann noch eine 150 mm in 31,6 mm fast neu über.
@rmaurer : Fährst du ein Reign?


----------



## aibeekey (20. Juli 2016)

buddlersen schrieb:


> Wieviel das Reign an Rahmenhöhe gewinnt, ist leider schlecht rauszubekommen - L --> XL: Nur Reach-Verlängerung?



Bleib doch bei einem Thread, wenn du die Frage in mehreren stellst, wird auch nix anderes dabei raus kommen 

Sitzrohr
s = 38 cm
m = 43 cm
l = 48 cm
xl = 51 cm


----------



## buddlersen (21. Juli 2016)

marx. schrieb:


> Bleib doch bei einem Thread, wenn du die Frage in mehreren stellst[...]


Wie sagt man heute so schön? Ich bin mit der Maus ausgerutscht. 

Danke für die Angaben - ich bin etwas auf Odyssee und das Reign wird sich wohl als endgültige Wahl herausstellen. Zur Wahl stand ansonsten der Schritt auf 29er (YT Jeffsy oder Specialized Enduro).

In der Tat argumentiert jeder bei meiner Körpergröße anders. YT riet mir in Saalbach dringend zu XL Bikes, div. Specialized-Händler zur L (... weil vorrätig), einige Fahrer des Enduro wiederum zur XL, Giant - ich saß heute noch ein paar mal auf der L beim lokalen Händler - wird nun aber vermutlich doch die XL.
Weiterer Vorteil: 150 mm-Stütze anstelle 125 mm bei L.


----------



## imfluss (21. Juli 2016)

Hab quasi deine Maße und fahre XL mit "kurzem Cockpit".
Manchmal wünschte ich, es wäre ein L. Bei engen kurven und verspielten parkstrecken, wo es um wendigkeit und airtime geht z.b. Aber summa summarum ist XL ok, vor allem diese souveräne Laufruhe macht das Bike so genial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (22. Juli 2016)

imfluss schrieb:


> Manchmal wünschte ich, es wäre ein L.



Wenn du das noch begründen würdest, wäre vermutlich auch vielen geholfen, die vor der Wahl stehen


----------



## DeadMeat (22. Juli 2016)

jokijoker schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mich für das L / large entschieden und bin seeehr zufrieden. Die Geo (Stack, Oberrohr, Radstand) passt sehr gut für eigentlich alles, und bei M wäre das Sitzrohr wohl zu kurz mit der Reverb. Ich habe einen 35mm Vorbau montiert, aber der Standard 50mm hat eigentlich auch sehr gut gepasst.
> 
> ...



Warum wäre bei M das Sitzrohr zu kurz? Ich dachte der Drehpunkt ist bei jeder Rahmengröße auf der selben Höhe. Das bedeutet doch du bei gleicher Schrittlänge dort doch die gleiche Sattelstütze montieren kannst. Sie steht halt über dem "kurzen" Sitzrohr weiter heraus, aber das ist ja egal.


----------



## rmaurer (23. Juli 2016)

buddlersen schrieb:


> @rmaurer : Fährst du ein Reign?


Nein aber beide Größen am selben Tag testgefahren. Ich stehe wie du zwischen 2 Größen, L war mir mit 180cm/88cmSL aber dann doch zu groß, M hat da schon deutlich besser gepasst. Lässt sich nur im direkten Vergleich wirklich feststellen, theoretisch könnte ich auch ein L mit 35mm Vorbau fahren aber optimal ist das nicht.

Daher schätze ich dass du bei deinen Körpermaßen mit L eher besser fährst als mit XL

Natürlich wird dir hier jeder erzählen dass die Rahmengröße für die er sich jeweils entschieden hat die Richtige ist daher kann ich dir nur eine Probefahrt ans Herz legen um sich selbst ein Bild zu machen.


----------



## buddlersen (24. Juli 2016)

@imfluss und @rmaurer :

Vielen Dank für Eure Hinweise. Ich konnte leider noch keinen regionalen Händler mit einer XL zum Probesitzen ausfindig machen.
Anbei mal ein Bild von mir auf einem Jeffsy in XL zum Vergleich. Mir hatte das Rad gepasst (nur leider etwas wenig Reserven), auch wenn es auf dem Bild wieder wie ein Kinderrad aussieht.







Edit:
Irgendwo im Netz habe ich nun auch folgendes Gefunden:


----------



## aibeekey (24. Juli 2016)

Dann würde ich glaub sagen XL. Rein vom Foto her.
Das Jeffsy XL (465mm) ist minimal länger im Reach als das Reign in L (458mm) - (ohne Berücksichtigung, was sich durch Spacer ändert)

Wenn sich das Jeffsy gut angefühlt hat, wird auch das Reign von der Sitzposition halbwegs passen. Aber irgendwie wirkt das Bild auf mich, als würde was längeres nicht schaden.


----------



## buddlersen (9. August 2016)

Es ist eine XL geworden.
Erster Eindruck: ich sitze nicht mehr auf dem, sondern im Rad.
Mal sehen, wie es sich mit der Größe im Gelände macht. Manuals sind nun jedenfalls erheblich schwerer, dafür denke ich, ich kann alles einfach platt rollen.

Das Fahrwerk fühlt sich bei 30% SAG im Vergleich zum vorigen Trek Slash ziemlich straff an.

Fotos folgen auf jeden Fall ... oder vielleicht oder so.


----------



## Pi80 (1. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

Habt ihr ne Empfehlung für 170cm und Schrittlänge 81cm?

Weiter oben in der Tabelle wird das M erst am 172 empfohlen. Ich habe allerdings eine 2 Tabelle gefunden bei der aufgrund der SL ein M empfohlen wird.
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/_upload_ca/bikes/series/sizingsheets/2017_GIANT_REIGN_SIZING.jpg

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Gibts hier evtl Fahrer mit der gleichen Körpergröße?

Einsatzbereich deckt von Bikepark bis Tour alles ab. Drops würde ich Mal von Höhen um die 3m ausgehen...


----------



## imfluss (1. Januar 2017)

M mit kurzem Vorbau würde ich machen.


----------



## Nici81 (15. Februar 2017)

Hey zusammen,

auch ich bin seit heute stolze Besitzerin eines Reign. Auch ich bin 170cm groß und habe eine SL von 81cm. Laut Händler sollte ich deshalb M fahren. Nun sagen einige das Rad sei zu groß für mich. Bin mega verunsichert... was meint ihr??!


----------



## Pi80 (15. Februar 2017)

Nici81 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 574980 Hey zusammen,
> 
> auch ich bin seit heute stolze Besitzerin eines Reign. Auch ich bin 170cm groß und habe eine SL von 81cm. Laut Händler sollte ich deshalb M fahren. Nun sagen einige das Rad sei zu groß für mich. Bin mega verunsichert... was meint ihr??!



Ich stand vor ein paar Wochen vor der selben Entscheidung. 170cm /SL80-81cm. Habe mich für M entschieden und meine Entscheidung bis jetzt nicht bereut. Eher sogar das Gegenteil. 
Meine Idee war eigentlich, falls "Probleme" auftreten sollten, ggf. auf nen kürzeren Vorbau umzusteigen...bis jetzt seh ich aber kein Bedarf.

Was mich auch von der Rahmengröße S abgehalten hat, war das kurze Sitzrohr von lediglich 38cm...hatte da bei SL 80cm etwas bedenken wegen den Stattelauszug. Zum einen könnte dieser recht Grenzwertig bei gewissen Schuh-, Sattel-, Pedalkombinationen sein, zum anderen schaut es imho einfach S*****E aus 

Aber das wichtigste ist, das du dich darauf wohl fühlst...alles andere ist Theorie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeadMeat (15. Februar 2017)

Nici81 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 574980 Hey zusammen,
> 
> auch ich bin seit heute stolze Besitzerin eines Reign. Auch ich bin 170cm groß und habe eine SL von 81cm. Laut Händler sollte ich deshalb M fahren. Nun sagen einige das Rad sei zu groß für mich. Bin mega verunsichert... was meint ihr??!


Hey Nici,
die Rahmengröße M steht dir gut. Ich selbst hab mit SL 83 auch M genommen.
Wenn es dir persönlich (lass die anderen reden) doch zu lang sein sollte, kannst du ja noch den Vorbau und den Lenker tauschen. Den Lenker hab ich auch getauscht gegen ein Modell mit mehr Backsweep (8° statt 5°). Fährt sich so angenehmer:




PS: Die passende Jacke und Schuhe gabs auch gleich dazu?


----------



## imfluss (15. Februar 2017)

Sieht top aus. Falls das Rad die zu lang vorkommt beim Fahren: Lenker mit mehr rise und/oder backsweep, mehr spacer unter den Vorbau, Sattel nach vorne verschieben, Lenkerbreite reduzieren. Grade wegen deiner relativ langen SL würde ich von S abraten.


----------



## Nici81 (17. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mich herzlich für euer Feedback und die Tipps bedanken!! Habe einen kürzeren Vorbau montiert und einen Lenker mit mehr Backsweep und was soll ich sagen??? Es ist sowas von perfekt!!!! Besser geht's nicht!! Vielen Dank!


----------



## sammy12300 (17. Februar 2017)

Meine bessere Hälfte fährt auch bei 170cm den M-Rahmen. Fühlt sich pudelwohl und S wäre wahrscheinlich schon zu kurz gewesen.


----------



## speeedman (11. August 2017)

Bin am überlegen meiner besseren Hälfte ein Giant Trance (2017 Modell) zu holen.
Körpergröße 167cm / SL 76cm, meint ihr Rahmengröße S paßt?
Laut Giant Canada, siehe angehängten Screenshot: Körpergröße umgerechnet 5'5" / SL 30" -->S


----------



## aibeekey (11. August 2017)

speeedman schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen meiner besseren Hälfte ein Giant Trance (2017 Modell) zu holen.
> Körpergröße 167cm / SL 76cm, meint ihr Rahmengröße S paßt?
> Laut Giant Canada, siehe angehängten Screenshot: Körpergröße umgerechnet 5'5" / SL 30" -->S



Meine Freundin fährt es in S, eine Bekannte in M. Beide sind knapp 160 Groß. Das M wird dann eben mit nem kurzen Vorbau ein wenig Mondraker mäßig. Überstand und Sattelhöhe nimmt sich nicht viel, wird eben einfach nur etwas länger. Das Problem beim Sitzrohr und Variostützen ist bei Giant meist der Bolzen der Wippe, nicht die eigentliche Sitzrohrlänge.


----------



## Promontorium (10. März 2018)

Nici81 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte mich herzlich für euer Feedback und die Tipps bedanken!! Habe einen kürzeren Vorbau montiert und einen Lenker mit mehr Backsweep und was soll ich sagen??? Es ist sowas von perfekt!!!! Besser geht's nicht!! Vielen Dank!


Wie lange ist denn der Originalvorbau?


----------



## Pi80 (23. März 2018)

EDIT: Falscher Thread - kann gelöscht werden


----------



## Jakob889 (22. Juli 2018)

Hallo ich bin noch jung und wachse noch. Ich bin 172cm und habe ein Schritlänge von 93cm. Welche Rahmengröße sollte ich mir kaufen? Denn aufgrund das ich noch wachse bin ich mir unsicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (22. Juli 2018)

Sicher mit der Schrittlänge? Ich bin knapp 180 und hab mit 87cm schon eher lange Beine....

Mit deinen Proportionen wäre das Reign das falsche Bike, du bräuchtest als Sitzzwerg wohl eher was mit längerem Sattelrohr bei etwas weniger Reach, zB. ein Propain Tyee


----------



## Jakob889 (22. Juli 2018)

Hallo ich bin noch jung und wachse noch. Ich bin 172cm und habe ein Schritlänge von 46cm. Welche Rahmengröße sollte ich mir kaufen? Denn aufgrund das ich noch wachse bin ich mir unsicher.


----------



## imfluss (22. Juli 2018)

wtf ?


----------



## Jakob889 (22. Juli 2018)

Wie misst man die Schrittlänge richtig?


----------



## aibeekey (22. Juli 2018)

Am besten mit einem Buch, einem Türstock, einem Bleistift und einem Maßband.

Mit dem Rücken an den Türstock, Buch zwischen den Beinen ganz nach oben ziehen (darauf achten, dass es über die ganze Länge am Türstock anliegt), Mit dem Bleistift oben nen kleinen Strich machen und danach Abmessen.


----------



## Jacques_Vogel (10. August 2018)

Hey Leute,
Ich stehe auch davor mir ein Giant Reign 2016 zu kaufen (gebraucht wegen dem Preis deswegen 2016er Modell)
Ich bin 1,75cm groß (bin 14), Giant empfiehlt in ihrer Tabelle größe M. Ich kann mich aber nicht zwischen M und L entscheiden da ich eine zukunftssichere größer möchte da ich das Bike länger fahren möchte.

Freue mich auf Antworten 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen Jacques


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (10. August 2018)

Nimm L und fahr nen kurzen Vorbau und nen Lenker um die 760 mm mit etwas mehr rise (30mm+).


----------

